

Show HN: Picsi – My first iOS app (feedback wanted) - julee04
http://www.picsi.me/

======
kurtle
Congrats on making and shipping something - that is always a good thing. A lot
of these are to taste, but that's what feedback is:

* I hit no when I get asked for Push Notifications on first launch. Give me a reason to enable this later and I will, but on launch it just obscures the good UI you created and I hit Don't Allow

* You need to show something before asking someone to register or sign in. People will just stop here including me

* Coachmarks are pretty nice.

* Created an album, pulled to refresh, infinite spinner (bug)

* Doing some kind of work on the main thread for the photo capture that you shouldn't (makes capture flow jaggy)

* The app seems needlessly complicated between feeds, albums, friends, etc. Most of these things should be hidden when I just want to take, view, share photos.

Overall my big question about this app isn't related to the UI but to purpose:
why trust your app to share photos with all my friends. I have to get all my
friends on this service to do so. And there's no guarantee it will be around
for any amount of time so why store my files there.

But seriously, good job on shipping this. Keep making the things you want.

------
maysamsh
Hey _Introduction slides are not responsive (they are cropped in iPhone 4 /4S
screen) _When I try to create an album and choose from gallery 'Done' is not
working.

------
chrisBob
The landing page is a little annoying in Safari: no matter how I resize the
window, the page wants to be a few pixels wider, so it always has a horizontal
scroll bar.

